# The Case for DE Shaving



## JM (Jun 30, 2011)

I've found a ton of info about old school double edge shaving the last few days and I'm thinking about giving it a try. In true PB fashion it looks to be a money saver and a better shave. From what I've read the new double or more bladed razors lift the hair, cut it and it slips back under the skin causing irritation. A single sharp blade reduces hair without the raw feeling. 

Thoughts?

j


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 30, 2011)

No doubt about it. It is a better, more economical shave. It takes some practice, but it is well worth it. The only better thing is a straight razor. Plus, shaving with a mug, brush, soap puck, and a good razor is a manly tradition. It allows one time to slow down and reflect a bit before hitting the day.


----------



## Quickened (Jun 30, 2011)

Interesting thread. I've been on and off thinking of doing a straight razor.


----------



## KMK (Jun 30, 2011)

Thoughts? Grow a beard. What maniac came up with the idea of dragging a sharp blade across a man's face, let alone two?


----------



## Jack K (Jun 30, 2011)

Jesus never shaved. Haven't you seen the pictures?


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 30, 2011)

Jack K said:


> Jesus never shaved. Haven't you seen the pictures?



Yea! And his flowing fair and fair Anglophone looks.


----------



## Grimmson (Jun 30, 2011)

KMK said:


> Thoughts? Grow a beard. What maniac came up with the idea of dragging a sharp blade across a man's face, let alone two?


My thoughts exactly. Then again you dont want to let the beard go either and grow out of control. Otherwise, You may start looking like me in the winter time.


----------



## nasa30 (Jun 30, 2011)

I highly recommend getting a DE razor. I am not as manly as Lawrence and his sling blade but I love my DE razor. I have a Merkur #34c.
View attachment 2106You can also get a great deal on blades from Amazon. I got 200 Derby's for under $19.00. A blade lasts me a week (flipping mid week) so blades cost about $.09 a week. Honestly, even if it cost more, I would still use a DE. One day, when I grow up, I want to be Lawrence.


----------



## JM (Jun 30, 2011)

For most of the year I have a beard and love the way snow sticks to it when I'm out running. When it's warm I like to cut it down and leave goatee. 

I ordered a Lord safety razor after reading the reviews on Amazon and Badger & Blade. It's inexpensive so if I decided it's not for me I'm not at a great loss. The Merkur costs a lot more, the Lord has a Merkur head and was $11 bucks with 5 Shark blades. I ordered a sample pack of 26 blades for a few more dollars and the total including shipping was $23. 

(2- FEATHER Hi-Stainless (Japan) 2- BLUEBIRD (Europe) 2- Gillette Platinum (Russia) 2- Gillette GOAL Stainless (India) 2- Gillette 7 O'Clock Super Stainless (Russia) 2- TREET Platinum (Pakistan) 2- Derby (Turkey) 2- Super-Max Platinum (India) 2- Super-Max Stainless (India) 2- ASTRA Superior Stainless (Russia) 2- ASTRA Superior Platinum (Russia) 2- TRIG Silver Edge Stainless (Pakistan) 2- TREET Classic (Pakistan)) 

After asking family if they still had a safety razor laying around I found a couple of straight razors. I'll clean them up and take it from there. 



> ...shaving with a mug, brush, soap puck, and a good razor is a manly tradition.



Agreed. I've been using the puck and brush for a long time now and it does a great job. It lasts for months to boot.

j


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 30, 2011)

I thought those were all pictures of Jim Caviezel.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 30, 2011)

MLCOPE2 said:


> I thought those were all pictures of Jim Caviezel.



They are of Jim originally, but they are photoshopped to accurately reflect what Jesus really looked like.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 30, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> MLCOPE2 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought those were all pictures of Jim Caviezel.
> ...



I thought about posting a joke picture but then remembered where I was....


----------



## Herald (Jun 30, 2011)

Doesn't using a DE result in more cuts?

sent from my most excellent Motorola Atrix.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 30, 2011)

> Doesn't using a DE result in more cuts?


Actually, I get a lot less. One reason that people get nicks with them is that they press the head of the razor down. Ideally, you want to let the blade glide under its own 'weight'. Depending upon your beard it will take two or three passes to be BBS. (Baby Butt Smooth). Usually the first pass is with the grain, the second across the grain, and the third against the grain.



> (2- FEATHER Hi-Stainless (Japan) 2- BLUEBIRD (Europe) 2- Gillette Platinum (Russia) 2- Gillette GOAL Stainless (India) 2- Gillette 7 O'Clock Super Stainless (Russia) 2- TREET Platinum (Pakistan) 2- Derby (Turkey) 2- Super-Max Platinum (India) 2- Super-Max Stainless (India) 2- ASTRA Superior Stainless (Russia) 2- ASTRA Superior Platinum (Russia) 2- TRIG Silver Edge Stainless (Pakistan) 2- TREET Classic (Pakistan))



You will be amazed at the differences between those blades. Feathers are scary sharp. (They are made by the premier surgical scalpel manufacturer.) I love them. I have one that I kept because I was able to shave with it for three weeks. It is a trophy of sorts. Feathers are so sharp that for the first couple of days I don't have to make more than one pass to be very smooth. They take some getting used to. Most folks get tiny micro nicks the first day they are used. It takes practice to not let that happen. Even so, they are so sharp that the nicks are gone in about an hour and the rest of the days are wonderful. 

I can't stand Treets. Some of the Astras work well for me. Every one is different. Some that work well for one fellow don't for the next.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 30, 2011)

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------




Joseph Scibbe said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > MLCOPE2 said:
> ...



I thought and remembered the same! 

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------




Chaplainintraining said:


> MLCOPE2 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought those were all pictures of Jim Caviezel.
> ...



Ohhh... Now I get it!


----------



## JM (Jun 30, 2011)

Lawrence, have you been on the B&B forum?


----------



## seajayrice (Jun 30, 2011)

Double edge razor, Brother you been living in a cave?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 30, 2011)

JM said:


> Lawrence, have you been on the B&B forum?



I've seen it. I hang out every now and again at The Shave Den.


----------



## JM (Jul 1, 2011)

seajayrice said:


> Brother you been living in a cave?



Would you rather wind your watch or buy a battery?

[video=youtube;G8ffkDf0ol4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8ffkDf0ol4[/video]


----------



## nasa30 (Jul 1, 2011)

Herald said:


> Doesn't using a DE result in more cuts?.



I agree with Lawrence (as usual) that I get less with a DE razor. You just have to be careful. No long passes. The trick is short strokes. The three passes method is the best but I have to admit, I never do it. I shave in the morning before I go to the office so I never take that kind of time. I usually only shave ATG (against the grain) and I have very close shaves and no cuts or irritation.

The blade makes a huge difference. As Lawrence said above, Feathers are scary sharp but are fantastic. Derby's and Wilkinson Sword are what I use for every day use. Just don't treat a DE razor like a "Mach 5" and do a long sweep. Short, small strokes is the best. Badger and Blade is a great forum as well to get some techniques and angle to shave correctly. DE shaving is truly the best!


----------



## JM (Jul 6, 2011)

My DE hasn't arrived yet but a fella on another forum is sending me a single edge razor to try. It's a Star and looks like this. I guess it's a love it or leave it kind of razor and very loud. You hear it cutting the beard.

I bought some Proraso and find it very soothing, super smooth and gets a big thumbs up from me.

j
PS: A barbicde bath before I use it.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jul 6, 2011)

nasa30 said:


> I highly recommend getting a DE razor. I am not as manly as Lawrence and his sling blade but I love my DE razor. I have a Merkur #34c.
> View attachment 2106You can also get a great deal on blades from Amazon. I got 200 Derby's for under $19.00. A blade lasts me a week (flipping mid week) so blades cost about $.09 a week. Honestly, even if it cost more, I would still use a DE. One day, when I grow up, I want to be Lawrence.



If you keep it dry and only make it wet when necessary, you can take that week and drag it out to anywhere from 1-6 months (maybe a year if you're _really_​ lucky).


----------



## JM (Jul 12, 2011)

After doing the reading and research I bought a couple of traditional razors. Tonight I used a GEM Micromatic for the first time (made during the 1920's to 1940's). It was very close shave, no nicks or cuts. If you want a close shave and save some money at the same time give it a try. The Proraso makes me look forward to shaving, sick, I know. 

j
PS: I'll grow my beard back in the fall.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 18, 2011)

alright, I'm about converted. 

I'm thinking of buying a Jagger or a Merkur, but the Lord L6 DE razor looks pretty good for the price. 

My question is more re: the soap. I think I'd like to buy D.R. Harris - anyone use it? I'm looking at Marlborough or Arlington, but can't decide on which scentwise. I like the idea of a tallow-based soap like theirs.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not that familiar with the Lord. If you are looking for a great three piece razor hunt around for a Lux. They were made in Poland during the Cold War days. They are a heavy solid low chrome stainless steel. I have one and it is one of the best razors I have used. They can be found for under $10.00. Merkurs are great, but you pay for their name, especially these days. Don't overlook a Gillette. They are pretty easy to pick up at antique shops for cheap.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 18, 2011)

Think I will stick with my Fusion Power ProGlide razor. The vibration factor is awesome. No irritation here and it makes me have a baby face so that I don't have 5 O'clock shadow.


----------



## JM (Jul 18, 2011)

toddpedlar said:


> alright, I'm about converted.
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a Jagger or a Merkur, but the Lord L6 DE razor looks pretty good for the price.



Go with the L6, it's the best buy. I'll buy a Jagger eventually because the finish is just amazing but most folks still use the L6 even after they buy the more expensive razors. 



> My question is more re: the soap. I think I'd like to buy D.R. Harris - anyone use it? I'm looking at Marlborough or Arlington, but can't decide on which scentwise. I like the idea of a tallow-based soap like theirs.



I've never used Harris and would recommend Proraso in the green tub. It's amazing stuff. Pick up some Witch Hazel and slap it on like after shave when you're done shaving...works wonders on your skin.

jm


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 18, 2011)

Ditto on the Witch Hazel. It really helps the skin. It will even painlessly seal up small nicks. Use it prior to your scented aftershave. There is a reason it was a standard treatment in the past.

Don't overlook Williams shave soap. It is cheap and once you learn to use a good brush it makes great lather.


----------



## JM (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's some shaving gear I bought over the last 2 weeks.

View attachment 2134


----------



## PreservedKillick (Jul 18, 2011)

I got the sandalwood shave soap from Crabtree and Evelyn as a present a while back, and really like it. I'll be looking for more affordable options when that runs out. I've used the mug and brush since college, but I haven't been brave enough to try the DE razor yet. I think I'll give it a try now.


----------



## JM (Jul 18, 2011)

Ahhhh, sandalwood! That must smell great. 

Don't be afraid of the SE or the DE, just watch the videos on YouTube and go for it.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 18, 2011)

I have to admit that is sounds very funny to me that you learned to shave with a DE razor from watching Youtube. I learned to shave from watching my father. My first razor was a Gillette. I still have it. I tried all the new multi blade things, but they just don't work for me. I switched to a straight razor from the DE safety razor. I guess I am older than I think!


----------



## JM (Jul 18, 2011)

lol yah, it is kind of funny. My father always used an electric, I tried it when I first started shaving (20 years ago now) and hated it. I bought whatever razor seemed good after that.

I'm glad I found SE and DE shaving it saves my face some agony and my pocket book some cash.


----------



## PreservedKillick (Jul 18, 2011)

Shaving isn't the only thing that used to be passed on father to son, and is now taught on YouTube. I think the same thing goes for tying a tie. It is funny that new information technology is providing new ways to revive more traditional ways of doing things.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 19, 2011)

Youtube is a great teacher. Off the top of my head, Youtube is where I learned how to: tie a tie, use a straight razor, pack a tobacco pipe, do all sorts of exercises, and cut my own hair. Great resource!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 19, 2011)

It is a great resource. I just cracks me up.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 19, 2011)

LawrenceU said:


> It is a great resource. I just cracks me up.



Quite honestly, though, while amusing, it also makes me sad. I learned neither shaving nor tie-tying from my Dad, though I should have. He wore ties daily and was a safety razor, mug & brush guy as I recall (before following the masses and going the Trac-II route by the time I was ready to learn to shave) Old school shaving seems to be one of those things that really could be a great opportunity for men to lead their boys in the passage from child- to man- hood...


----------



## JM (Jul 19, 2011)

It is kind of sad. I learned how to tie a windsor from a teacher in high school, he was showing another kid and I watched, went home and practiced. I learned how to tie a bow tie from YouTube.

On a positive note my son is almost ready for his first shave and we've already talked about it, how to map the hair on your face, which products to use, how the old barber that use to do my hair would use a straight razor and warm shaving cream, etc. When he's ready I'll order him a nice starter kit from the net and walk him through it. 

I thank God for these moments with my children.


----------



## PreservedKillick (Jul 19, 2011)

I did learn how to tie a tie from my Dad, and that real men use a double windsor knot . I can't wait until my son is old enough to teach him. I taught myself how to pack a tobacco pipe, which is why I'm always needing to re-light it.

Jason, it's funny that you mention that about the high school teacher--I'm a high school teacher and I've taught two students (including a senior) to tie a necktie last year. It seems to be part of our job now.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 19, 2011)

toddpedlar said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > It is a great resource. I just cracks me up.
> ...



I agree whole-heartedly. I well remember the anticipation of needing to shave like I had seen my father doing for as long as I could remember. I also remember peering around the corner watching my papa shave under the light of a single bulb with a pull chain. Most of the boys I grew up with couldn't wait until they could shave. It really was a rite of passage.


----------



## PreservedKillick (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, I just got my L6 and some Derby blades from Amazon and tried my first DE shave Sunday. Best shave I've ever had, so thanks, gentlemen, for the heads up on an older, better shaving tradition. Now I'm hooked.



JM said:


> I've found a ton of info about old school double edge shaving the last few days and I'm thinking about giving it a try. In true PB fashion it looks to be a money saver and a better shave. From what I've read the new double or more bladed razors lift the hair, cut it and it slips back under the skin causing irritation. A single sharp blade reduces hair without the raw feeling.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> j


----------



## JM (Aug 3, 2011)

PreservedKillick said:


> Well, I just got my L6 and some Derby blades from Amazon and tried my first DE shave Sunday. Best shave I've ever had, so thanks, gentlemen, for the heads up on an older, better shaving tradition. Now I'm hooked.



 Before you know it you'll be a "collector" of razors. I have three now. The L6 (DE), a Star from 1912 (SE) and a GEM Micromatic Open Comb (SE). The single edge is a lot more aggressive then a regular DE and they are cheap. I paid .99 cents for mine and love it. 

Do you have a badger and some Proraso? Maybe some bay rum, Lawrence brought it to my attention...and witch hazel. 

Good stuff.


----------



## PreservedKillick (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm already looking at razors online, but I need to wait until the school year starts before I can splurge again. I do already have a badger brush (far better than the cheap drug store one I had before), and I found Thayer's witch hazel at our local organic food coop. I'm using some sandalwood shaving soap I got as a present, after that is used up I'll try Proraso. Thanks for the tip on the bay rum, I'll look for some and give it a try.

I'm amazed by all the attention traditional shaving gets on the internet with Youtube videos, discussion boards, collecting mania, and the like. My wife just worries that it's a gateway drug, and I'll be buying a straight razor next...



JM said:


> PreservedKillick said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I just got my L6 and some Derby blades from Amazon and tried my first DE shave Sunday. Best shave I've ever had, so thanks, gentlemen, for the heads up on an older, better shaving tradition. Now I'm hooked.
> ...


----------



## JM (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been looking for a MMCP (micromatic clog pruf) and a new DE, something more aggressive then the L6, let us know what you decided. 

Which blades have you used?


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 14, 2011)

Okay, the plunge is taken... Merkur 34C DE razor, Crystal blades, D.R.Harris Arlington soap & A/S, and an Omega PRO 49 brush... pray for a steady hand come Thursday morning


----------



## JM (Aug 14, 2011)

toddpedlar said:


> Okay, the plunge is taken... Merkur 34C DE razor, Crystal blades, D.R.Harris Arlington soap & A/S, and an Omega PRO 49 brush... pray for a steady hand come Thursday morning



Nice set up! I was thinking about upgrading from the L6 to something a little nicer but I'll wait until you post some thoughts on the 34c.


----------



## nasa30 (Aug 15, 2011)

JM said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, the plunge is taken... Merkur 34C DE razor, Crystal blades, D.R.Harris Arlington soap & A/S, and an Omega PRO 49 brush... pray for a steady hand come Thursday morning
> ...



I have the 34C (see post number 8) and I give it high marks. It is a great razor!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 15, 2011)

I, too, have a 34c. It is a great razor, especially with Feather blades!


----------



## JM (Aug 15, 2011)

nasa30 said:


> I got 200 Derby's for under $19.00. A blade lasts me a week (flipping mid week) so blades cost about $.09 a week. Honestly, even if it cost more, I would still use a DE. One day, when I grow up, I want to be Lawrence.



I tried Derby's this week for the first time and liked them very much. Where did you order from?

I've been considering a better DE any thoughts on the Edwin Jagger?


----------



## nasa30 (Aug 15, 2011)

JM said:


> nasa30 said:
> 
> 
> > I got 200 Derby's for under $19.00. A blade lasts me a week (flipping mid week) so blades cost about $.09 a week. Honestly, even if it cost more, I would still use a DE. One day, when I grow up, I want to be Lawrence.
> ...



I got them on Amazon. Check them out here. I bought them from DiscountsJungle with no issues.

I am no help of the Jagger. Heard good things about them but never tried one.


----------



## JM (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll save the link for latter. 

Have you folks tried SE (single edge) shaving? I have the GEM Micromatic Open Comb and a Star dated 1912. It's a super close shave compared to the DE and not for everyone. 

View attachment 2206View attachment 2207


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 15, 2011)

PreservedKillick said:


> I'm already looking at razors online, but I need to wait until the school year starts before I can splurge again. I do already have a badger brush (far better than the cheap drug store one I had before), and I found Thayer's witch hazel at our local organic food coop. I'm using some sandalwood shaving soap I got as a present, after that is used up I'll try Proraso. Thanks for the tip on the bay rum, I'll look for some and give it a try.
> 
> I'm amazed by all the attention traditional shaving gets on the internet with Youtube videos, discussion boards, collecting mania, and the like. *My wife just worries that it's a gateway drug, *and I'll be buying a straight razor next...
> 
> ...



That is Hilarious 


I am also getting ready to take the plunge on DE shaving soon. My wife asked what I wanted for my birthday (september 9th) and I gave her a link for a new Merkur 34C, a variety pack of blades, soap, badger brush and some Poraso. 
Hopefully I don't leave to much skin in the sink.


----------



## JM (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds like an excellent kit.


----------



## JM (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone here try an SE (single edge)? 

I _do_ prefer the SE over the DE's but I can't use the SE everyday because it's so aggressive and gives me razor burn if I use it for more then 3 or 4 days in a row. I have two SE's and just bought another from ebay. This new razor was listed as "_mint_" condition and so I shelled out $17.50 for it but SE's are normally dirt cheap. They go for anywhere around .99 cents to $60 bucks. 

[video=youtube;lUG2B_-D0d4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUG2B_-D0d4[/video]


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 17, 2011)

Here is the single edge razor I use 

View attachment 2215

I've actually never used one of the others.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 17, 2011)

Got my kit via UPS today, and made my first lathers while defunkifying the brush... man, Dr Harris makes an easy to work with soap! Got a great looking lather (if short in quantity - I never have done this, so the first try was bound to be off in some way). Seems like I got the lather to work up ok for a first go, so I'm feeling pretty good about it so far.  

View attachment 2218

It was a practice lather, to soak the brush in overnight, but I put some on the old kisser anyway just to test it out. Feels great! The scent is fantastic too... will want something more woody for the late fall & winter, but for summer/early fall, this scent is just great. 

First DE shave ever tomorrow. Thanks for inspiring my change of shaving style, y'all  (and for pointing out badgerandblade.com - great tips there for the DE shaving noob!)


----------



## JM (Aug 17, 2011)

Great Todd. I look forward to your review of DE shaving in general. We can now talk blades...

I've heard a lot of hype about Feathers being the best but I tried them, didn't think they were that great and definitely not worth the extra cash. Which blades did you buy?


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 17, 2011)

JM said:


> Great Todd. I look forward to your review of DE shaving in general. We can now talk blades...
> 
> I've heard a lot of hype about Feathers being the best but I tried them, didn't think they were that great and definitely not worth the extra cash. Which blades did you buy?



I've got the Merkur Supers that came with the razor, and bought some Crystal (Israeli made Personna). Will check these out first and maybe get some Feathers. I'm not sure I want to buy one of those sampler packs where I'll not like half of what I buy. What I've got came really cheap, and a 10 pack of Feathers won't set me back much either.


----------



## reformedminister (Aug 18, 2011)

I have been thinking about this subject also. I have ordered both a DE razor, as well as a straight razor. They should be in the mail anyday. I am excited about giving this a try because I am also dissatisfied with modern razors and hate the price you pay for the cartridges. Happy shaving!


----------



## JM (Aug 18, 2011)

What brand of DE and straight? I've wanted to pick up a straight but not sure which way to go.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 18, 2011)

You can't go wrong with a Dovo. You don't have to buy an expensive one. One like this is a fine blade, one of the best. It is even less if you final hone it yourself.DOVO Straight Razors


----------



## Servant4Christ (Aug 18, 2011)

I have been debating on getting a good ole straight razor for quite some time now. Just can't beat that old fashioned straight razor! Sure I got the Mach 500 that takes batteries and such, but come along now.....what happened to a blade and some soap! LOL


----------



## JM (Aug 19, 2011)

The sample pack has allowed me to try a bunch of different blades and I have to admit they are all very similar. I noticed the Feathers cut better on the second use but are pretty much done after that. The Walgreen brand gives a good, steady cut for 3 shaves, I do not use a blade more then 3 times. The Gillette 7 O'Clock (green) and Derby's are my favorite. I used the Derby 3 times and was very happy with the results. Smooth and no weepers. I tried the Astra SP's and thought they were horrible but I've been rethinking their performance, it was probably do to my prep before hand. I've been using _COLD_ water with excellent results but I had used warm/hot water with the Astra and my face was light up like a Christmas Tree (Ishtar pole for the good Puritans reading this). 

I'll try the Astras again.

j


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 19, 2011)

I can't use Astras in any fashion. Even the first shave is atrocious. I am wondering if Feathers have changed. I have old stock. They can last more than a week routinely. I normally trash any other blade in a couple of shaves. I have a very tough beard.


----------



## JM (Aug 19, 2011)

LawrenceU said:


> I have a very tough beard.



Have you thought of trying an SE? Micromatic, G-Bar or Clog Pruf would probably work well for you.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 19, 2011)

JM said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > I have a very tough beard.
> ...



No, when I need a close shave I just whip out the straight razor. Actually, I shave with it more than the DE.


----------



## nasa30 (Aug 19, 2011)

LawrenceU said:


> when I need a close shave I just whip out the straight razor


 Now that is man talk right there!


----------



## JM (Aug 19, 2011)

How long does the up keep take on the blade? I've seen guys on the net take 20 min. or more, then shave. That's about 30 min. just for the shave.


----------



## Laura (Aug 30, 2011)

I thought I'd update, since the thread I opened on this topic is now closed (two months having passed), that my husband is officially addicted to DE shaving, too. Per some of your recommendations I got him a Merkur long-handled razor along with the very basics (cheap badger brush, soap, and bowl, and one of those cool sample packs of different razor brands). It took him some time to figure it out, chiefly because _someone_ had assembled the razor incorrectly after loading it with the blade...! Just call me Mrs. Mechanical. Anyway, once he got that straightened out and watched a couple videos, he was hooked. He loves that it's a sort of relaxing ritual, rather than just one more thing he has to do in the morning while rushing to get ready. He's just ordered some high-quality aftershave and is talking about upgrading the brush. Apparently this is quite catching.  Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## JM (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the update Laura, it's good to hear your hubby enjoys his new gift. 

Has your husband started looking for _another_ razor for his _"rotation?"_  I now have 6 razors. 

Here's the newest one. My mother found it at a yard sale and bought it for a $1 dollar. 

View attachment 2270

I'm having one replated in a gunmetal finish.


----------



## reformedminister (Aug 31, 2011)

My razors came in about a week ago. My DE razor is a Merkur "1904" classic safety razor. The straight edge is a Parker SR 1, that requires replacement blades. It is like the ones they use in the barber shops. I did not feel like investing in a real nice straight razor until I knew I would like one. I absolutely love the DE razor. It is most definately the closest shave I have ever had. I will never go back to the cheap modern razor! I will have to admit that it took me a few days to build up enough gumption to use my straight edge. I only cut myself a few times, which is less than I had imagined. I liked it. My DE gave me a closer shave, but it is probably because I am not use to using a staight razor. Also, I missed a few spots. It is definately an art worth learning. I think I will stick with my Merkur for everyday use, and improve my straight razor skills with the occassional shave.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 31, 2011)

reformedminister said:


> My razors came in about a week ago. My DE razor is a Merkur "1904" classic safety razor. The straight edge is a Parker SR 1, that requires replacement blades. It is like the ones they use in the barber shops. I did not feel like investing in a real nice straight razor until I knew I would like one. I absolutely love the DE razor. It is most definately the closest shave I have ever had. I will never go back to the cheap modern razor! I will have to admit that it took me a few days to build up enough gumption to use my straight edge. I only cut myself a few times, which is less than I had imagined. I liked it. My DE gave me a closer shave, but it is probably because I am not use to using a staight razor. Also, I missed a few spots. It is definately an art worth learning. I think I will stick with my Merkur for everyday use, and improve my straight razor skills with the occassional shave.



I'm now about 2 weeks in, and love my DE (a Merkur 34C HD). It is DEFINITELY closer than ever - whether I've shaved with Trac II, Mach III or Fusion. One clean blade is FAR better. My wife has already remarked (as have my kids) multiple times that it's a substantial improvement. Add to that the fact that DR Harris is the BOMB in terms of soap performance (and scent - Arlington is great as a summer scent... not sure what I'll add for the fall. Bay Rum of some kind I think but I've yet to choose)

Anyway, again, thanks for turning me on to DE shaving... it's revolutionized my mornings (great time to listen to a sermon or some psalms as I take my time shaving) and made me actually want to get up and shave.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 31, 2011)

Isn't real shaving great?

Andy, those replaceable blade straight razors are tough to shave with. Learning on one of those is very different from using a regular razor. They have a whole different feel and blade angle than a properly honed razor. If you want, I will keep my eyes peeled on a regular razor for you.


----------



## sevenzedek (Aug 31, 2011)

I have been shaving with a butterfly razor for about four months now. I recommend a light touch when shaving this way, taking your time at first, and using this shave oil: Shave Secret shaving oil provides the most comfortable, smooth shave ever!

This oil is cheap and makes for easy for the beginner.

Oh yes, the blades cheap, cheap! I will never go back to conventional shaving. EVER.


----------



## reformedminister (Sep 1, 2011)

LawrenceU said:


> Isn't real shaving great?
> 
> Andy, those replaceable blade straight razors are tough to shave with. Learning on one of those is very different from using a regular razor. They have a whole different feel and blade angle than a properly honed razor. If you want, I will keep my eyes peeled on a regular razor for you.



Thanks Lawrence. I wondered about that. That would be great, just let me know.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 1, 2011)

Will do!


----------



## 3dawgnight (Sep 1, 2011)

Be a man. Grow a beard.


----------



## JM (Sep 1, 2011)

My new favourite razor.


----------



## JM (Sep 1, 2011)

I think it was made in the 50's. 
View attachment 2291View attachment 2292
You don't have to spend a lot of money to get started in traditional wet shaving. This mint GEM G Bar cost me $17 including shipping and it's just beautiful!


----------



## JM (Sep 2, 2011)

...no love for the GEM G Bar? This razor is over 50 years old and the plating is amazing. I've read that most G Bars are still looking brand new with the odd one in bad shape. If you are considering a foray into traditional wet shaving do not over look the single edge razors. 

*Start up costs to think about:*

SE* - starting at .99 cents (ebay)

DE - starting at $10 (Lord Razors)

SE Blades - 10 for about $3.00 or buy 100 for $20 online

DE Blades - about the same

Shaving soap - a puck of VDH will cost about $3 bucks and last a long, long time. I've had one puck last a year with daily use. 

Brush - The first brush I bought cost me a $4 bucks...that was 5 years ago and it's just now that I'm thinking about buying the more expensive $20 dollar boar. 

Aftershave - whatever you want to spend

Add up all the cost, keeping in mind many guys get 3 or 4 shaves a blade and compare it to what you're now paying for the cart razors. You could shave a bundle and save your face some irritation. 



________________________________________________________
* If you buy an SE you will have to pick up some barbicide to clean it. I got a bottle for just under $10 bucks and I've cleaned 6 razors so far and have a little over half a bottle left.


----------

